
Swedish Startup to Bring Pogo Sticks to S.F. As E-Scooter Alternative - aaronbrethorst
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2019/05/31/swedish-startup-to-bring-pogo-sticks-to-s-f-as-e-scooter-alternative/
======
leshokunin
I'm all for alternative modes of transportation, I love my Boosted board, I
love the bike shares in the city. But I'm hitting my limit here! Maybe for Bay
to Breakers?

------
todipa
Thought this was a joke.

